# Mid-Ohio Grand Am and Club Racing Pics



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

I just posted two galleries from the Mid-Ohio Grand Am weekend on my gallery site. Here's the link if you want to check them out:

http://haueter.smugmug.com/Racing


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Seneca said:


> I just posted two galleries from the Mid-Ohio Grand Am weekend on my gallery site. Here's the link if you want to check them out:
> 
> http://haueter.smugmug.com/Racing


You have any pics of the front of the Z4?


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Not in the Mid-Ohio pics, but there is one in the Lime Rock gallery from May.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Dave, has there been any hint of the Z4 M Coupe at PTG? Bill Auberlen commented on the ALMS radio broadcast from Mid Ohio that they were on the right track with the M3 and everything would be good once they got the new car. He didn't elaborate. It would seem like they should be testing something by now.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

SteveT said:


> Dave, has there been any hint of the Z4 M Coupe at PTG? Bill Auberlen commented on the ALMS radio broadcast from Mid Ohio that they were on the right track with the M3 and everything would be good once they got the new car. He didn't elaborate. It would seem like they should be testing something by now.


Hey Steve. I haven't heard any indication that PTG is going to be racing the Z4 M coupe this year. The problem is that they would have to build their own car from scratch, as the kit offered by Motorsport doesn't fit in the IMSA/ACO rules. Last I heard, they weren't even sure if they were going to race it next year, let alone this year. Perhaps they are building a new E46 M3 to run the rest of the season? Not sure.

My opinion is that PTG should sit out a couple of races and start putting a Z4 M coupe together. That would allow them to race it by the end of the season and get a head start on next year. The M3 is not going to get significantly faster, and it doesn't look good to have them as the two slowest cars on the track (they had the two slowest lap times in the last ALMS race at Mid-Ohio). Time to put it out to pasture.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks Dave. I don't disagree that the E46 M3 is not so well suited for the ALMS. Earlier Tom was quoted as saying that they would run an M3 throughout the season, but would add something else later. Maybe the ALMS will let them build a lighter M3. I know that the Z4 M Coupe race package is a kit and I've also wondered why we haven't seen any evidence of anyone testing anything anywhere. They were supposed to start delivering parts in May, weren't they? There has been mention (in Sport Auto) of cars coming in July at an endurance race at Vallelunga. If I remember right. I would have thought there'd be pictures of someone testing...somewhere. After all, there were pictures and videos out of the WTCC E90 well before the season started. I'm kind of baffled.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

SteveT said:


> I know that the Z4 M Coupe race package is a kit and I've also wondered why we haven't seen any evidence of anyone testing anything anywhere. They were supposed to start delivering parts in May, weren't they? There has been mention (in Sport Auto) of cars coming in July at an endurance race at Vallelunga. If I remember right. I would have thought there'd be pictures of someone testing...somewhere. After all, there were pictures and videos out of the WTCC E90 well before the season started. I'm kind of baffled.


The Duller Motorsport team from Austria will be testing a Z4 M coupe racer this weekend at Zandvoort, in preparation for the Spa 24 Hour race. The car they have is actually the first prototype built by Motorsport. I spoke with Friedrich Nohl recently, who is the head of Sport and Touring cars at M'sprot, and he said they had several orders for the car, but I think M'sport has been slow to get them out.

Hopefully the Lexus IS350 race car won't come in and be immediately faster than the M3's, which is a possibility. That wouldn't be good for BMW. The Lexus' is now supposed to debut at Utah.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Seneca said:


> The Duller Motorsport team from Austria will be testing a Z4 M coupe racer this weekend at Zandvoort, in preparation for the Spa 24 Hour race. The car they have is actually the first prototype built by Motorsport. I spoke with Friedrich Nohl recently, who is the head of Sport and Touring cars at M'sprot, and he said they had several orders for the car, but I think M'sport has been slow to get them out.
> 
> Hopefully the Lexus IS350 race car won't come in and be immediately faster than the M3's, which is a possibility. That wouldn't be good for BMW. The Lexus' is now supposed to debut at Utah.


Does Duller Motorsport have a website? I was looking for one during the Nurburgring 24 hours and couldn't find one. Their M3 did pretty well for a while and then faded or disappeared. I don't know what happened. Hasn't Hans Stuck driven for them lately?

Why do you think the Lexus might be faster than the M3?


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

SteveT said:


> Does Duller Motorsport have a website? I was looking for one during the Nurburgring 24 hours and couldn't find one. Their M3 did pretty well for a while and then faded or disappeared. I don't know what happened. Hasn't Hans Stuck driven for them lately?
> 
> Why do you think the Lexus might be faster than the M3?


Here's the link, but there isn't much to it (www.duller-motorsport.at)

Hans drove for them in two 24 Hour races this year, the Dubai race (which they won) and the Nurburgring. He is also driving for them at Spa in the Z4 M coupe, along with Dieter Quester and Philippe Peter.

We have a photographer shooting the Spa race for us and we will cover the debut of the car in Bimmer magazine, in the "Paddock Pass" racing section that I write.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I found this in the FIA GT Newsletter.


----------

